# Nvidia 8800 GTX/GTS series



## sasaki (Nov 15, 2006)

Once again, Nvidia has put out a high performing GPU, but this time it uses unified scalar-based hardware architecture rather than dedicated pixel pipelines. The GeForce 8800 GTX and GTS launched last monday, and everyone has been reviewing it (see below for reviews). So far, the 8800 series has out performed all of their previous cards, including the dual-GPU cards.

ExtremeTech GeForce 8800 GTX: 3D Architecture Overview
ExtremeTech PNY GeForce 8800 GTX Review 
Bit-Tech NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTX
TrustedReview Leadtek WinFast PX8800 GTX TDH
The Tech Report Nvidia's GeForce 8800 graphics processor

Personally, I plan to get my hands on one of these.


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 15, 2006)

I have dual 7900 GTXs, so... I'm fine for now. But as a rule, I never get first gen hardware, especially for graphics. nVidia already announced a refresh for the series in March, which will allow them to work out the kinks *AND* get better Vista support.

I'd wait for that, personally -- and I go through graphics cards like people do popcorn.


----------



## Kougar (Nov 16, 2006)

It's one heck of a card. And I sure can't wait to see the results under DX10, what it was designed for. A 8800GTX outperforms two 7900GTX cards in SLI, and is about a draw with two x1950XTX's in Crossfire depending on the games and resolutions looked at. Quad-SLI doesn't count because it performs worse than all three options I just named except for one single game. 

nVidia's going to release an entire range of G80 derivative parts in February or March. The new refresh next year will include nine new G80 based graphics cards, and nVidia will likely correct the mistake of not using GDDR4 RAM at that time. And that happens to be exactly when the reworked R600 is supposed to finally appear, so it'll only get more interesting. The advantages of GDDR4 appear at the extremely massive resolutions, and since that is what G80 was designed for it just seems odd it was skipped over. 2ghz is about the ceiling for GDDR3, so they'll have no choice but to switch over to GDDR4 anyway for higher clocks... it's enough to keep me from whipping out a credit card at least for one of these beauties:

http://www.hummercommunity.com/files/hfpics/8800GTX_768_PCIe_WC.jpg 

http://www.hummercommunity.com/files/hfpics/8800GTX_768_PCIe_WC_Side.jpg


----------



## Aquin (Nov 16, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> I have dual 7900 GTXs, so... I'm fine for now. But as a rule, I never get first gen hardware, especially for graphics. nVidia already announced a refresh for the series in March, which will allow them to work out the kinks *AND* get better Vista support.
> 
> I'd wait for that, personally -- and I go through graphics cards like people do popcorn.



*nods* itll take me untill then to save for the card anyway. I make between $300-$450 on my paychecks with good hours (60+), but half of it goes into the bank usually.


----------



## sasaki (Nov 16, 2006)

Kougar said:
			
		

> ...



It's a good thing you mentioned GDDR4, I was going to buy the first gen before you said that. Do you happen to have the links to whatever articles mention the release of the R600 and later G80?


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Nov 16, 2006)

I. Want. This.

I'm keeping his in mind when I'm building my workstation. This for gaming and a Quatro [sp?] for renderings.


----------



## Kougar (Nov 16, 2006)

sasaki said:
			
		

> It's a good thing you mentioned GDDR4, I was going to buy the first gen before you said that. Do you happen to have the links to whatever articles mention the release of the R600 and later G80?




Yep! Here's the info on nVidia's side of the fence http://www.dailytech.com/article.aspx?newsid=4891



			
				Dailytech said:
			
		

> Additionally, during the Q&A section of the investor call, Huang also alluded to the fact that the company would announce no less than nine DirectX 10 graphics cards based on the G80 family of GPUs.Â Â Two G80 products have already been announced, the GeForce 8800 GTX and GTS.Â Â Last week manufacturers filled DailyTech in on the possibility that another G80-derivative product is on the way in February of next year.Â Â In a private briefing, DailyTech was then updated to the fact that there are three distinct products launching in February, each of which will be divided into three sub-products.Â Â NVIDIA's public and private roadmaps appear to coincide.



While I'm not a fan of The Inquirer, this one seems to be correct and also corrects some of their own and other perpetuated R600 rumors. http://www.theinquirer.net/default.aspx?article=35708

I could make this a huge post as to the exact reasons why R600 should best G80, but I'll just say that I think the question here is will R600 best G81, the revised version of G80.


----------



## Taristin (Nov 18, 2006)

I just want something better than my intel x3000 :{


----------

